# Manchester by the Sea



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Anyone got details and info on the Manchester by the Sea Aux. pd.

What its like and what do they do,provide etc.

Thanks


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

I worked for the Manchester-by-the Sea PD as a reserve officrer from 1997-2001. It is a great experience. If you are a motivated auxiliary officer and not a "wacker" you will get promoted to Reserve Officer. The Chief, Ramos, is an awesome guy. I miss working there. It is a great place to learn to be a cop.


----------

